

Ask HN: How do you save HN posts you have read or want to come back to? - jdess

I&#x27;d love to have a list automatically saved of HN posts I&#x27;ve read so I can come back to them to share easier.  I hate not being able to find a memorable post with HNsearch.com or in my history.
======
bennyg
Upvote them. You can see them if you click on your username, and then "saved
stories" after that.

~~~
pearjuice
For a brief moment in time I thought I could change the URL and see what other
users upvoted. What a bummer!

------
cargo8
I started using evernote's web clipper to just save all articles, blog posts,
etc that I read. Clipping the articles easily stays under the free tier and
that way I can easily sift through tags and search to find articles I read in
the past. I used to think "Oh, it'll be easy to find with a google search
later". Turns out that's not really true, and it's much easier to keep your
own searchable archive.

------
shock
I use the Save-To-Read add-on for Firefox. It bookmarks the page I want to a
pre-set folder and then I can click a button when I want to start reading
(random or chronological order) or I can just cherry pick from the folder.

------
aaronpk
I have a script that pulls my upvotes from HN and posts them on my bookmarks
site tagged "hackernews":
[http://aaron.pk/bookmarks/](http://aaron.pk/bookmarks/)

------
alexpopescu
I use a bookmarking service (Pinboard) as I do for all pages I consider that I
might need to get back to at some point. I also have the Pinboard archival
service that saves a copy of the web page in case that goes away.

------
zebra
With the browser plugin of [http://favtool.com](http://favtool.com) and I add
tags 'HN' and 'read later' and eventually more descriptive tags.

------
shail
You might wish to try [http://hmpgr.com/apps/pins](http://hmpgr.com/apps/pins)

We are in beta. Invite Code: HN

disclaimer: I am the developer behind it.

------
wilbertliu
I am using Pocket ([http://getpocket.com](http://getpocket.com)) to do this.
And i do this to make my personal reading list.

------
toomuchtodo
Evernote Web Clipper, Bookmarks, and [http://Archive.Is](http://Archive.Is)

------
tolgabakkaloglu
Pocket works fine for me. I have it both on browser and android, so no matter
what I am doing I can read.

------
palidanx
I use getpocket.com

